# Braided flatbands?



## Acid5 (Jun 7, 2018)

I have been trying to find out if braiding flat bands is something that could be effective or not. I think it would make the bands slower but i feel like it might make them stronger and last longer. I am sure someone has already thought about this and tested it so can some of you awesome people let me know whats up with it? Thank you. 
Ps: I am not talking about rubber bands, I mean like 3 strips of tbg.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Been done. Even with talc they wear out faster, are harder to pull and slow.


----------



## Acid5 (Jun 7, 2018)

Awesome. Thanks for the reply.


----------

